# Bildschirmgröße bei der CoDeSys Webvisualisierung



## arndt (3 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

bei der Erstellung einer Visualisierung mittels CoDeSys 2.3 wird immer ein weißer Bereich dargestellt, welcher einer bestimmten Bildschirmgröße entspricht.

Ist es möglich diesen Bereich auf verschiedene Bildschirmgeometrien einzustellen??


----------



## Jicin1980 (3 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

in den Zielsystemeinstellungen gibt es einen Reiter Visualisierung und dort kann man die Größe des Bildschirms einstellen. 
Das beeinflusst dann den weißen Bereich bei der Target-Visualisierung. 
Allerdings hat das keinen echten Einfluss bei der tatsächlichen Darstellung.


----------



## Mario_K (3 Dezember 2010)

Hallo arndt,

solltest du TwinCat benutzen fehlt der Reiter Zielsystemeinstellungen. Da musst du solche Parameter direkt in der: C:\TwinCAT\Plc\TwinCAT PLC Control.ini Datei einstellen.

Grüße


----------

